# Bella is very small and has possible edema.



## dwallen1969 (May 16, 2019)

She is bigger than normal and acting fine. Noticed the edema over a week ago but no bagging yet. Her first pregnancy 2 years ago only lasted about 4 months. She is 29’’ and stud is 30’’. Could the edema be from too much grass? Or, if pregnant, how long once edema starts does horses foal. Today I did notice a slimy blob in field, possibly mucus plug?
Thanks guys,


----------



## dwallen1969 (May 16, 2019)

I will add photos tomorrow


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 16, 2019)

How far into her pregnancy is she ? A mare generally only loses her mucous plug well into the last trimester of her pregnancy.

If a mare is very overweight , she will develop fat deposits , that often look like edema.


----------



## dwallen1969 (May 17, 2019)

Don’t know if these will help. Photo doesn’t show the swelling very well. We were thinking she would foal around May 1. Then we thought maybe she’s not pregnant. Now the weight gain and the swelling made us think maybe. All our horses are pasture horses. Never seen this with any of our 7 mares, but she’s the smallest by far.


----------



## madmax (May 18, 2019)

One way to possible check if it is edema or fat deposit is to press the swelling and see if there is a depression or not. Depression usually occurs if it is edema.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 20, 2019)

Can you try and get a pic from standing behind her and down at her level. ?


----------



## dwallen1969 (May 28, 2019)

I’m thinking she has just put on a few extra pounds. Starting to see it in a couple other horses. After last years bad summer we opened up a couple more acres and now we’ve had a ton of rain this spring. There is no depression in the swelling, so I think it’s fat. I’ll update you if anything changes. Thanks for all the help Ryan.


----------

